# M1 cruise to Ace Cafe - Monday August 31st



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

For anyone coming down the M6 or M1, the cruise from the midlands organised by Nem worked well. As it's the same destination and time, it should work again. So in the absence of anyone else organising it, I'll propose we use this same timetable again.



> 8:30am meet at Leicester Forest Services (just above J21) for 1st pick up...
> Depart Leicester Forest 8:45am
> 
> 9:15am meet at Northampton Services (J15a) for 2nd pick up... (to meet with people who joined on from the M6)
> ...


I will be joining at Northampton, so I can't be responsible for getting everyone out of Leicester by 8:45. If someone wants to volunteer for the job... 

The list so far is;

*Leicester Forest East*
lego man??

*Northampton Services*
V6 SRS
Hark
Tesiboo

*Toddington*
Country Boy
Golfstrike
LuTTon
SAVTT240

Post up if you're going to join us.

Sean.


----------



## PradaGurly (Aug 25, 2009)

this sounds fun...do i have to pre register or anything?


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

PradaGurly said:


> this sounds fun...do i have to pre register or anything?


 Nope, just turn up. If you let us know where you will be joining, we will try not to leave without you. 

Sean.


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm definetly in,might be worth putting something in the main forums to alert people to this thread??


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Wow! Only 24 views in 7 hours. It really is quiet around here.









I know it's holiday season but this is crazy.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Count me in, will be going to the Toddington pick up, I think LuTTon is planning on doing this too.

Charlie


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

I may be slightly nearer the 10.30 mark as i've got to work Monday morning for a few hours....can you wait??


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

10:15 was right on the limit last time. I think we got there about 11:05.
Depends how many are going to turn up and how good a spot you want.
If there's only a few of us, we can push it a bit on the motorway to make up a few minutes. :wink:

Sean.


----------



## DAVECOV (Apr 23, 2009)

Hope to make it to Leicester Forest on time. Is anyone else stopping off there ?
If not will go straight through to Northampton


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

V6 SRS said:


> 10:15 was right on the limit last time. I think we got there about 11:05.
> Depends how many are going to turn up and how good a spot you want.
> If there's only a few of us, we can push it a bit on the motorway to make up a few minutes. :wink:
> 
> Sean.


Ok well i'll try my best,shpould be able to get there for 10-10.15,if you want to go just push off without me and i'll see if i can catch up!!


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

HI Guys,

Am hoping to also meet at toddington services, still not 100% sure can make it but will be there early if i can.
Dont wait if it gets after 10.15 as will be there well before if im coming.

SAV.


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

SAVTT240 said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> Am hoping to also meet at toddington services, still not 100% sure can make it but will be there early if i can.
> Dont wait if it gets after 10.15 as will be there well before if im coming.
> ...


Interested in going, but what is ACE CAFE?

I live around the corner from Nem, is he on holiday? is the anyone else around Notts, Derby what to meet at Junction 21?

LEGO


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

lego man said:


> SAVTT240 said:
> 
> 
> > HI Guys,
> ...


Its a Cafe in London.


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

lego man said:


> SAVTT240 said:
> 
> 
> > HI Guys,
> ...


Its where they used to film fifth gear a couple of series ago,its just round the north circular a little way once you get off the end of the motorway.Come along its a good meet.


----------



## DAVECOV (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi lego i will be heading straight down to Northampton now 
As i don't know my North from South derrrrrrr

i now relise leicester F.E. is North for me


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Tesiboo said:


> Hi lego i will be heading straight down to Northampton now
> As i don't know my North from South derrrrrrr
> 
> i now relise leicester F.E. is North for me


lol

no problem,

Well, it looks like me and my partner or coming for a ride out in the TT to ACE CAFE. Will be nice to grab a few picture too.

Is anyone from the East midlands meeting up with us???

If not where shall we meet you guys ??

We are coming from junction 28 M1.

LEGO

PS I have a few tuning parts for a TT that are for sale, shall I bring them ?


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

lego man said:


> Tesiboo said:
> 
> 
> > Hi lego i will be heading straight down to Northampton now
> ...


It's up to you. You could call in at Leicester Forest East to see if anyone has turned up, or head straight down to Northampton Services to meet us at 9:15

Ace is always a good place to sell a few unwanted parts. I bought a CD changer at the last one.

Sean.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm tied up tomorrow, Brother's birthday, so won't be able to make this one.

Have fun everyone!


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Nem said:


> I'm tied up tomorrow, Brother's birthday, so won't be able to make this one.
> 
> Have fun everyone!


Just about to call ya, no problem Nem.

TT king is your reading this are you are you meeting up ?

Ring ring !!!

LEGO


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

hey guys what time does the meet finish? reason being i wont be in london till noon as im training it down for work.was gonna pop along for a little nose about


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Ok,

It looks like we are travelling on our own to meet up with you guys.

Northhamton services??

Is this one the M1 if so what junction???

and at what time?? 9:15

How many people are we expecting there ??

LEGO


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Just to confirm I will be at Toddington at 10am, will be hoping to see Countryboy (Charlie) (if he can make it on time) LuTTon (Nick) and a couple of others.

Looking forward to it.

Charlie


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

I'll be there at 10,no probs.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

What parts? 

See you all in the morning

Is the time for Northampton still the same as the original post?


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Hark said:


> What parts?
> 
> See you all in the morning
> 
> Is the time for Northampton still the same as the original post?


lol

Hark where are you coming from?

Are you coming past junction 28 M1?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice one Charlie, You missed out at today's meet, there must have been 50 cars there, see you tomorrow.

Charlie


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

wul said:


> hey guys what time does the meet finish? reason being i wont be in london till noon as im training it down for work.was gonna pop along for a little nose about


Everyone usually starts dispersing around 4:00, but some of the diehards will probably be there until 5:00 pm.

See everyone at Northampton Srvices at around 9:15am.

Sean.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

lego man said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > What parts?
> ...


I get on at 19 I think mate.

Joining from the M6.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Yeah 19 is junction with M1. What time are you guys thinking of heading BACK up north? I'm hoping to catch some of you on route.



Hark said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> > Hark said:
> ...


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I'llProb head bk about 2 or 3, are you coming or just seein us on the motorway.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I came to this back in May and was hoping to come along today, but im working, and its a BH and if im honest im a penny pincher so id rather grab the extra money at work while i can. So have a good day all, and get some pics up on your return 

Paul


----------

